# ISO Cuban cole slaw/Salad



## apple (Jun 11, 2006)

ok, i've been searching forever to find out how to make a cuban cole slaw like salad. 

wheni was in cuba they served it everywhere. its simple and delicious. but ive no clue exactly whats on it. 

its shredded cabbage and carrots and some sort of light dressing...does anyone have a recipe for this? 

anyone please?


----------

